# nail trimming.



## Levi Stout

How do you trim a hedgehogs nails?


----------



## karidaluv

My hedgehog, although I haven't had him more than 2 days, came from the pet store with bad poopie boots and nails that curled under his paws. What I did was had him walk in lukewarm water (warm to the touch) in my sink for a few minutes to soften the poop, removed it, had him walk in the water for another minute (to soften the nail a bit), and then gently picked up each of his paws while he was in my arms and trimmed them.

Use a small nail clipper or those pet nail clipper scissors (I think it's called a baby nail clipper) and cut each nail, but not too much. They are burrowers and will need some nail, so don't make them stubs. Also, they have this pink line that you'll see on each nail, and that's where the vein is (or something like that. in other words, if you cut it all the way down they may bleed). Be careful.

Here are other options:

-Call your vet. They will usually do this for free.
-Exotic pet stores that handle hedgehogs usually offer this service for free or a small fee like $5 bucks.

I prefer to do it myself because I don't trust anyone else to handle him properly.

Good luck trimming! Remember, watch out for that part where the nail meets a vein or flesh. It's a distinct line that you will be able to see.

Here's some more info:
Nail Clipping
How often should I clip my hedgehog's nails? It really depends on the hedgehog. Sometimes every few weeks, sometimes once a month, etc... Check your hedgehog's nails weekly to see if they need to be cut. If they grow too long, they will circle back and cut into the hedgehog's foot, making it difficult and painful to walk. You want to cut your hedgehog's nails before this happens.
What should I use to cut my hedgehog's nails? Baby nail clippers work best, but ferret nail clippers or even adult nail clippers will work if you have no choice.
There are many different nail clipping techniques, and here I will list a few. If you have a technique that you use which is not on this list, please send me an e-mail and I will add it.
1. This is what many hedgehog owners do when they first get their hedgehog and they are still unsure about how to cut nails properly-take their hog to the vet. You could plan well and bring your hedgehog in for a wellness check-up when you first get it, and while there ask the vet to cut your hedgehog's nails. The vet may have to gas your hog to do this, but don't worry, it is perfectly safe. Make sure you watch the vet so you will know how to cut your hog's nails when the need arises. Some people always bring their hog to the vet to trim its nails, but this can get expensive after a while.
2. This method works well but is sometimes hard to time correctly-trim your hedgehog's nails while in the bath. You can wait until it is bath time, or simply fill up the sink and only trim nails instead of giving your hog a full bath. As soon as your hog is placed in the water it should unroll. Then gently grab one of its feet and quickly but carefully clip as many nails as possible before your hedgehog tries to pull away. You may only get one or two nails. Simply keep doing this until you have trimmed all the nails that need to be trimmed. Sometimes, if your hedgehog is being a real grump, you may only get one foot or even only a few nails done each day.
3. This method is very similar to the above method. After giving your hedgehog a regular bath, wrap it in a towel and hold it with its back on you. Then gently grab a foot and trim as many nails as possible.
4. This method is exactly the same as above, execpt you would do it whenever the nails need to be clipped instead of waiting for bath time. 5. This method works well but can be difficult to pull off. It only works with some hedgehogs. If you hedgehog often falls asleep on you (or near you while outside of its cage) this is a perfect opportunity to clip its nails. Very gently, so you don't wake up your hog, pick up a foot and trim the nails.
How much of the nail should I cut? You want to cut up to the quick. The quick is the pink part of the nail. If you cut further than the quick the hedgehog will begin to bleed. Putting some cornstarch or "Quick-Stop!" on the nail will stop the bleeding. Cornstarch is preferrable because products such as "Quick-Stop!" may cause stinging.

here's a oicture of a hedgehog getting his nails cut:
http://www.fairfaxhedgehogs.com/nail.htm


----------



## LarryT

If you do a search for cutting nails you will find countless threads with the same info over and over


----------



## jinglesharks

karidaluv said:


> My hedgehog, although I haven't had him more than 2 days, came from the pet store with bad poopie boots and nails that curled under his paws. What I did was had him walk in lukewarm water (warm to the touch) in my sink for a few minutes to soften the poop, removed it, had him walk in the water for another minute (to soften the nail a bit), and then gently picked up each of his paws while he was in my arms and trimmed them.
> 
> Use a small nail clipper or those pet nail clipper scissors (I think it's called a baby nail clipper) and cut each nail, but not too much. They are burrowers and will need some nail, so don't make them stubs. Also, they have this pink line that you'll see on each nail, and that's where the vein is (or something like that. in other words, if you cut it all the way down they may bleed). Be careful.
> 
> Here are other options:
> 
> -Call your vet. They will usually do this for free.
> -Exotic pet stores that handle hedgehogs usually offer this service for free or a small fee like $5 bucks.
> 
> I prefer to do it myself because I don't trust anyone else to handle him properly.
> 
> Good luck trimming! Remember, watch out for that part where the nail meets a vein or flesh. It's a distinct line that you will be able to see.
> 
> Here's some more info:
> Nail Clipping
> How often should I clip my hedgehog's nails? It really depends on the hedgehog. Sometimes every few weeks, sometimes once a month, etc... Check your hedgehog's nails weekly to see if they need to be cut. If they grow too long, they will circle back and cut into the hedgehog's foot, making it difficult and painful to walk. You want to cut your hedgehog's nails before this happens.
> What should I use to cut my hedgehog's nails? Baby nail clippers work best, but ferret nail clippers or even adult nail clippers will work if you have no choice.
> There are many different nail clipping techniques, and here I will list a few. If you have a technique that you use which is not on this list, please send me an e-mail and I will add it.
> 1. This is what many hedgehog owners do when they first get their hedgehog and they are still unsure about how to cut nails properly-take their hog to the vet. You could plan well and bring your hedgehog in for a wellness check-up when you first get it, and while there ask the vet to cut your hedgehog's nails. The vet may have to gas your hog to do this, but don't worry, it is perfectly safe. Make sure you watch the vet so you will know how to cut your hog's nails when the need arises. Some people always bring their hog to the vet to trim its nails, but this can get expensive after a while.
> 2. This method works well but is sometimes hard to time correctly-trim your hedgehog's nails while in the bath. You can wait until it is bath time, or simply fill up the sink and only trim nails instead of giving your hog a full bath. As soon as your hog is placed in the water it should unroll. Then gently grab one of its feet and quickly but carefully clip as many nails as possible before your hedgehog tries to pull away. You may only get one or two nails. Simply keep doing this until you have trimmed all the nails that need to be trimmed. Sometimes, if your hedgehog is being a real grump, you may only get one foot or even only a few nails done each day.
> 3. This method is very similar to the above method. After giving your hedgehog a regular bath, wrap it in a towel and hold it with its back on you. Then gently grab a foot and trim as many nails as possible.
> 4. This method is exactly the same as above, execpt you would do it whenever the nails need to be clipped instead of waiting for bath time. 5. This method works well but can be difficult to pull off. It only works with some hedgehogs. If you hedgehog often falls asleep on you (or near you while outside of its cage) this is a perfect opportunity to clip its nails. Very gently, so you don't wake up your hog, pick up a foot and trim the nails.
> How much of the nail should I cut? You want to cut up to the quick. The quick is the pink part of the nail. If you cut further than the quick the hedgehog will begin to bleed. Putting some cornstarch or "Quick-Stop!" on the nail will stop the bleeding. Cornstarch is preferrable because products such as "Quick-Stop!" may cause stinging.
> 
> here's a oicture of a hedgehog getting his nails cut:
> http://www.fairfaxhedgehogs.com/nail.htm


Vets do it for free some places?! Geez, not here. I got a vet to trim Pepper's nails when I first got him because he had been neglected and was badly overgrown, and they charged me something between $20 and $40... And they only managed to do two feet because he was too upset.


----------



## italophile

This nail clipping thing will be the end of me. It is so hard to get Biscuit to hold still for the rear nail clipping. 

In my exasperation, I have to ask someone to please tell me how wild hedgehogs get pedicures? Why isn't there a self-grooming behavior regarding the nails?


----------



## Hedgehog Swag

italophile said:


> This nail clipping thing will be the end of me. It is so hard to get Biscuit to hold still for the rear nail clipping.
> 
> In my exasperation, I have to ask someone to please tell me how wild hedgehogs get pedicures? Why isn't there a self-grooming behavior regarding the nails?


I am actually trying a "self-grooming" nail trimming idea as Scrizzie is not one to sit still for a second. I took a cake pan put a thin layer of cement on the bottom then got some really thin/flat rocks and a few pieces of bark and put in the cake pan. That is Scrizzies "dinner table" as I put live meal worms, super worms, roaches and some fruit/veggies in it and let her dig for her dinner. The live insects bolt to get under something so I have no issues of them crawling out. I have my fingers crossed this will eliminate or greatly reduce the need to trim her nails. To me it should even work if not using live insects as you can place anything under the rocks. Guess it could get messy if using wet cat food.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

italophile said:


> This nail clipping thing will be the end of me. It is so hard to get Biscuit to hold still for the rear nail clipping.
> 
> In my exasperation, I have to ask someone to please tell me how wild hedgehogs get pedicures? Why isn't there a self-grooming behavior regarding the nails?


When you have a new questions please start a new thread, this one is from 2010.

There are also many threads regarding nail trimming with a lot of tips, keep searching and you'll find great advise.


----------

